# Cómo saber que voltaje necesita un motor dc?



## Tenoya2004 (Sep 8, 2006)

Buenas, 

Tengo varios motores pequeños de corriente contínua, los cuales, no especifican el voltaje. Mi pregunta es¿Cómo se puede saber si son de 3, 6, 9, 12, ...voltios?. Gracias por vuestra información. 

Tenoya2004.


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

No tengo ni idea de si hay forma eficaz de saberlo pero a fin de cuentas los motores tampoco estan muy limitados en la tensión .. puedes conectarlos a 3 y si parece que va muy lento .. pues subes.. no te los cargas al instante si lo conectas al enchufe  puedes ir probando y si ves que se caliente o algo reduces la tensión.


----------



## ManuelB (Sep 10, 2010)

Tengo varios motores pequeños de CC y he querido medir su voltaje y corriente en un circuito sencillo, construido sobre una placa de pruebas, consistente en intercalar un polímetro en serie en modo amperímetro y otro polímetro en paralelo en modo voltímetro.
La fuente de alimentación que utilizo es un adaptador de filtro de acuario que me da una tensión de 6,8 voltios.
El *problema* surge a continuación:
En unos motores puedo leer perfectamente en los multímetros el voltaje y el amperaje (ejemplo el motor de un cepillo de dientes: 5,9 V y 50 mA).
En otros sólo leo bien el amperaje (en general mayor de 120 mA) pues la lectura del voltaje 
resulta imposible hacerla por la velocidad a la que cambian los dígitos en la pantalla.
¿ A qué puede ser debido esto ?

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 10, 2010)

Soldé un condensador de 100nF (0.1uF) en los terminales del motor.


----------



## juampy (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo un proyecto en manos pero caresco de un tester y vivo en un pueblo tan remoto que ni siquiera existe un lugar donde poder comprarlo. Bien, mi duda es la siguiente, tengo en mi poder algunos motores dc extraidos de distintos juguetes como los autitos a control remoto etc. Estos bienen conectados generalmente con dos pilas AA, pero lo que quiero saber si son tan amables es el amperaje con el que trabajan estos motores tanto con 1.5v, 3v y 4.5v desde ya amigos del foro muchas gracias, espero con ansia sus respuestas...
pd: Lo que quiero crear es un reloj analogico pero carezco de algunos engranajes y decidi añadirle algun potenciometro para reducir algunas vueltas por esto necesito el amperaje de estos motores para luego calcular el del potenciometro que necesitare.


----------



## jorger (Sep 11, 2010)

juampy dijo:


> ... caresco de un tester y vivo en un pueblo tan remoto que ni siquiera existe un lugar donde poder comprarlo..


 
No hay por allí ninguna ferretería?.Mi tester lo compré en un sitio de estos..(yo también vivo en un pueblo)



> ..por esto necesito el amperaje de estos motores para luego calcular el del potenciometro que necesitare..


 
Ah por eso no te preocupes, te puedes montar un regulador de velocidad para motores dc sin que tengas que preocuparte por la intensidad que necesitan.

Mira:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/variar-velocidad-motorcillo-525/ (post #2, ahi tienes el circuito adjunto)

Puedes usar un tip31c porque los motores de los que hablas no consumen mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## ManuelB (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias Mandrake. Pondré en práctica tu consejo

Un saludo


----------



## juampy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro tengo un para de motores dc que saque de una multifunsion hp y no puedo conseguir los datasheet por ningun lado. Lo que me interesaria saber es cual es el voltage adecuado para alimentarlos, si existe alguna manera. Espero sus respuestas. Gracias y hasta pronto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Si tienen el modelo impreso , lo googleás.

Si no , lo alimentas con una fuente de Dc variable comenzando con 3 Vdc y lo dejás un rato, si no calienta luego de un rato , vas aumentando y controlando la temperatura , si se calienta mucho , te estás pasando de voltaje.

Vas tomándote tiempo para aumentarle el voltaje , no seas ansioso 

Si tiene mas de dos cables posiblemente sea un PAP y vas a necesitar un controlador.


Saludos !


----------



## zacarino (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola, me gustaria saber de que forma puedo saber que corriente necesita un motor dc del cual no se nada solo se que es pequeño 1 cm de diametro y que salen dos cables.
La cosa es que ahora mismo no puedo conectarlo y medir la corriente con un multimetro porque lo tengo estropeado.
he medido la resistencia de la bobina y salen 12 ohmios.
Tambien lo he conectado a 5 voltios y anda
Se podria saber cuales son sus caracteristicas optimas de voltaje y consumo de corriente montando algun circuito o algo asi?


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2011)

zacarino dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber de que forma puedo saber que corriente necesita un motor dc del cual no se nada solo se que es pequeño 1 cm de diametro y que salen dos cables.
> La cosa es que ahora mismo no puedo conectarlo y medir la corriente con un multimetro porque lo tengo estropeado.
> he medido la resistencia de la bobina y salen 12 ohmios.
> Tambien lo he conectado a 5 voltios y anda
> Se podria saber cuales son sus caracteristicas optimas de voltaje y consumo de corriente montando algun circuito o algo asi?


Si almenos postearas una foto del motor (que se vea lo mejor posible) o nos dieras algún detalle como por ejemplo, el modelo de éste te podríamos orientar...
De dónde lo sacaste?


----------



## zacarino (Ago 7, 2011)

pues es de origen desconocido, perdido en un cajo estaba.
he estado haciendo pruebas y parece que con 5 voltios va bien.
Pero si alguien supiera la forma de conocer el funcionamiento optimo lo agradecería


----------



## El Turco (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola amigos!
Acabo de iniciarme en esto del fascinante mundo de la electrónica, es decir por fin despues de varios años de desidia me decidí a aprender de manera formal.
Tengo una pregunta que ojalá alguien pueda echarme la mano.

Cómo puedo saber que voltaje necesita un motor dc, ya que no tengo las especificaciones ni información?
es decir, hay alguna forma de determinarlo?
Me interesaría saber para utilizar el voltaje adecuado y no quemarlo o dañarlo.

De antemano les agradezco infinitamente y por aqui andaremos dando lata

El Turco ...


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 14, 2013)

Tenés alguna foto? (si sacás una ponele una regla al lado para saber dimensiones). ¿De donde sacaste el motor? (un disco rígido viejo, el cooler de una cpu, compraste uno nuevo...).
¿No tiene ninguna inscripción/chapa/etiqueta en la carcaza? -> foto.
Y también una vista frontal (donde se vea el eje del motor metiéndose en la carcaza) para poder decir si es con escobillas o sin.


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 14, 2013)

Prueba con 3v y si va muy despacio, ve subiendo, si lo has sacado de un cassett de auto suelen ser 12v, de un walkman 6v, puede que te venga alguna referencia.


----------



## andreslozano97 (Oct 5, 2015)

Buenos días foreros,

Tengo una duda que parece sencilla pero no sé y prefiero acudir a los que sepan verán estoy armando un robot seguidor de línea estoy en la parte de los micromotores iniciaré con unos relación 10:1 a 3000RPM HP sin embargo me topé con dos en el manejo del voltaje en uno sale 6v y en otro con 12v.

Afecta en algo el uso que diga en uno voltaje 6v y en otro doce sabiendo que los RMP son los mismos ? 

Gracias, ...


----------



## josemaX (Oct 5, 2015)

Esos RPM son al voltaje nominal, por lo tanto si, para que den 3000 RPM uno ha de alimentarse con 6V y otro con 12V.


----------



## andreslozano97 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola es decir que no los puedo usar para mi seguidor de línea por exigirme 12v ?  

Gracias,


----------



## josemaX (Oct 5, 2015)

Debes usar dos motores de iguales características, si no, tendrás velocidades distintas en cada uno según la tensión aplicada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2015)

andreslozano97 dijo:


> Hola es decir que no los puedo usar para mi seguidor de línea por exigirme 12v ?
> 
> Gracias,



Como te comentaron, esas RPM son con una cierta carga y al voltaje nominal.
Si reduces la tensión las RPM ya no serán las mismas.

Por otro lado, esos motores son muy sensibles al esfuerzo mecánico que estén realizando, reducen sustancialmente su velocidad cundo hacen fuerza.

Sería conveniente que ambos motores fuesen de las mismas características, tensión de trabajo y RPM´s


----------



## andreslozano97 (Oct 5, 2015)

Si claro mi seguidor lleva dos motores pues lógicamente dos ruedas al comprarlos yo veré si adquiero los de 6v o los de 12v ambos iguales sucede que los de 12 son mucho más económicos pero claro usaré los mismos, es decir que si uso los de doce que tienen casi las mismas caracterísitcas físicas y que el de 6v no existirá problema alguno mi batería por ahora es de 7,4v a 380mAh teniendo en cuenta que se usa sensores y una bay orangutan o un arduino nano, o mini pro no es tan importante pero lo menciono por si acaso en larelación respecto a los 12v de los motores.. 

aún así no ¿Habría lío?

Gracias amigo,


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2015)

Si tu batería es de *7,4V* yo emplearía los de *12V*

Consumirán algo menos y darán algo mas de autonomía al seguidor.


----------



## andreslozano97 (Oct 5, 2015)

Gracias colega me compraré entonces los de doce, pero podrías decirme porque serian mejor es decir explicarme la autonomía que tu dices en relación a mi batería.


Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2015)

andreslozano97 dijo:


> Gracias colega me compraré entonces los de doce, pero podrías decirme porque serian mejor es decir explicarme la autonomía que tu dices en relación a mi batería.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Un motor de 12V trabajando con 7,4V consume menos corriente  y también tendrá algo menos de torque 

Ese menor consumo se reflejará sobre la duración de la carga de tu batería como un aumento de autonomía (Funcionará un poco mas de tiempo sin requerir recarga).


----------



## Papatero (Oct 8, 2015)

Y si además aún va lento, También puedes usar módulos step-up son muy baratos y eficaces.


----------



## Americo (Sep 1, 2016)

buenas tardes
un favor amigos.

tengo el motor NICSA 4565D (comprado en una chatarreria) .
http://www.nisca.co.jp/english/e-mos02.html
Segun la especificacion este motor es de 24v.

mi pregunta es la siguiente:
¿puedo alimentar mi motor con 41 voltios   o con 36 voltios.? 


pregunto esto por que me construi un pack de baterias 18650 con bms 

(http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Pro...50395&tpos=bottom&ttype=price&talgo=undefined) 

y la verdad desearía utilizar esta batería que a full carga tiene 41v y su estandar es de 36v.  o se pudiera un pwm con esos voltajes para que el motor no sufra daños


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2016)

Si puedes.

También puede que:
1) Reviente
2) Explote.
3) Se queme
4) Todas las anteriores

¿ Dentro de las especificaciones dice 24 V o dice aplicar cualquier tensión ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2016)

Me parece demasiada diferencia.
Para un ratito o un uso esporádico, vale. Para dejarlo así no me parece buena idea.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 2, 2016)

Con PWM es posible mientras la corriente no exceda la nominal, de lo contrario puedes dañar el embobinado.


----------



## dogdark (May 14, 2020)

Hola mi gente,, tengo una casetera que usa el motor mmi 6S6R, que es de 6v, este motor usa regulador, la alimentacion que llega a esta casetera es de 5 volts, al ajustar el motor este trabaja bien a este voltaje, como no he podido encontrar de este motor en Chile, porque ya no hay, encontre en internet la posibilidad de compar uno alternativo muy parecido que es el MMI 6S7RKS, ambos tiene el mismo sentido de gio, mi consulta es la siguiente.
¿Podré usar el motor 6s7 como reemplazo del 6s6 que ya no esta en el mercado?.
como siempre muy agradecido por su gentil ayuda.

Nota adjunto la foto del motor que quiero comprar como alternativa del anterior.


----------



## ultracrix (Oct 13, 2020)

Recientemente adquirí una partida de motores DC, desde pequeños, medianos y grandes, quien me los dio los estaba por tirar de un lugar de reparación de aparatos electrónicos, pero no tengo ninguna información de la procedencia exacta, no tengo idea de como determinar a que voltaje trabajaría cada uno, lo único que si sé es que son DC en su gran mayoría, me dijeron que podría haber alguno que otro AC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2020)

Huuuummmmmm....

La bola dice que te fijes las etiquetas...


----------

